# Moving to Dubai- So many Questions! PLEASE HELP



## KRS1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

My husband and I are on the move to Dubai with our 3 month old son from miserable England. 

We have so many questions and are overwhelmed by the differing information online! 

Please may you advise on salary that is comfortable for a family? ( cover housing and living costs and not struggle?) AED 25000/30/40? Or more? We dont need a decadent amount of money but would like to enjoy the move and eat out, run a family car etc. 

Are residential places mostly furnished/ unfurnished?

Can anyone advise on childcare costs?

Are there specific agencies for healthcare clerical staff (western)?

Whats the situation with rent cheques and salaries? do companies still pay housing separately? or is it all one packet now? 

I have so many more questions but will leave it there for now....

Thanks so much Dubai 

Clare & Kaedyn


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Please take time to read the "sticky" posts at the top of the forum - as most of your questions have been asked and answered numerous times in these posts.
Once you have read these - feel free to come back and ask about anything that was not covered.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

KRS1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My husband and I are on the move to Dubai with our 3 month old son from miserable England.
> 
> ...



Hello

I too am from the UK however have lived out here for many, many years
I live alone and earn around 20-25 a month. Earning this allows me to have a comfortable life and also save. If possible I would aim for the 30-40 a month, plus medical and flight ticket for all of the family, if you can get schooling into the bargain for when your child starts ( Aged 4 here) all the better
In my opinion most apartment/villas come unfurnished however a small percentage are furnished. All of the apartments I have lived in provided white goods ( washing machine, dishwasher, fridge and cooker) however not all do. There aren't any specific agencies for healthcare clerical staff as pharma/medical companies here will employ receptionists/secretaries/PAs from all industries. A good point to note is that you will be competing with people from all over the world and many speak Arabic or cost far less wages wise than people from Europe and the West ( Sad fact but true) With regards to childcare people either use nurseries ( prepare to pay a lot) or have live in maids ( they aren't too expensive) An idea for costs is too Google nurseries in Dubai and it should give you some idea on prices.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

KRS1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My husband and I are on the move to Dubai with our 3 month old son from miserable England.
> 
> ...


Hi Clare 

When you say you are "on the move" I presume you actually mean you'd like to move ? As your salary related questions would already be answered by whatever job your husband is moving to if you were on the move. 

I'm moving over with my wife in 4 weeks after a few delays. I can't advise on what you will need to live but as is frequently mentioned on here it really depends on lifestyle. Presumably your husband has researched an idea of what his role can earn ? Whether accommodation allowance is included will depend on the job/employer. I get an additional housing allowance but I'm told that this is becoming less frequent. 

In my experience in looking for our property most are unfurnished and rent cheques are generally negotiable with the landlord. Single cheque will usually be a good bargaining chip for a good deal. 

My daughter has lived in the UAE for quite a while so I have a small insight into the pros and cons and I've spent a fair bit of time working in the ME. My advice to anyone would always be to visit and travel around not in holiday mode .... it's not all sunshine and roses  

I've found these forums very informative if you sift back through the posts there's also an expat woman forum where you will probably get some good info about childcare ! 

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What does your husband do? What do you do? Your occupations will determine the type of salaries you will receive and how feasible it is to find jobs in Dubai. 

As for living expenses, for a family of three with one newborn who doesn't need schooling or nursery yet, you can survive on 30k a month. This will be a simple lifestyle in a 1-bedroom or a modest 2-bedroom "further out" and one car, but a decent social life and still putting aside a bit of savings at the end of each month. 

40k puts you in a much more comfortable position.

50k: you're set.


----------



## Renee sheers (Nov 18, 2016)

*Welcome*

Yes, you will have lot of questions.. but what i have realised is that take it easy, there is solution for everything in Dubai.


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the help.

The plan of moving was delayed, but it is now back on.

My husband has offered a 30K/month role in Business Development at a Law Firm (manager level). I will be working as a nursery teacher. So combined salary is 37K/month.

From what I have read on this forum the salary isn't enough yet to be comfortable, but it is doable. My husband's salary will start going up the longer we are there.

In an ideal world we are looking at around 45k/month combined. 

Any further advice would be appreciated.


----------

